# Network adapter struggles (turns off randomly, doesn't turn back on)



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey guys, been having this problem since Vista. I am now on Windows 7. I've had this adapter for about three years and it's been happening for most of it, as far as my recollection goes. Not sure if it's my card or whatever, but here's the rundown.

I've got this desktop that uses a USB network adapter. It's a Linksys Wireless N Adapter, WUSB300N. Whenever the computer goes into sleep mode and the power goes to minimal usage, the network adapter shuts off, as it should. However, when I wake from sleep, it won't turn back on. Now, the odd part is that it doesn't always do this.

Sometimes, it does turn back (almost never, maybe 1 in 50 or something).
If not, about a quarter to half of the time, if I unplug it and plug it back in, it will turn on again.
And definitely more often than not, nothing will turn it back on. Unplugging it doesn't work, new USB port doesn't work, it's really odd. 

And it's JUST the adapter that seems to have the problem. My USB hub turns back on, my mouse and keyboard (both USB wired) etc.

Additionally, it also goes dead randomly while I'm playing. Do you think it's about time I get a new one or what?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test it on another PC. But as you are having the same issue now with two OS installs, it's likely not a driver issue.


----------



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'm thinking it's a hardware issue too. I since turned my computer to no sleep and it's been working considerably better. But it does occasionally just drop completely and lose all power to it. The LED indicator is on, but no network. I take it out, plug it back in and the LED indicator doesn't go back on. And it's not the network, my MBP is still connected.

I've also been getting some odd errors lately. Blue screens in fact, when reconnecting the adapter. NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL I believe is what it says, and it happens exactly as the adapter gets reconnected. Happens on both OS.

I'm really starting to think I should just get something else. Is there something better than using a crummy USB adapter?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

"IRQ NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" is typically an indication of a driver issue.


----------



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, I figured as much. But I had updated the driver and unless the driver they use for Vista is the same as Win 7 (not entirely out of the question), I don't know what to do.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Hard to say for sure. It's possible it's the USB drivers. I assume you are using the latest official driver from the manufacturers website?


----------

